# Building a floor in a boat - need ideas and advice



## Ryderr (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I am a proud owner of a 14' Starcraft Alumn. Deep V Boat. I bought it from an older guy who never used and and it was given to him by the original owner.

I would like to put a floor in it for stability. I am thinking of avoiding a full floor due to the weight. I want to put slats horizontal across the boat with a 1" gap in between. That way I have a floor, yet its easy to clean and replace when its needed. I would also like to put some compartments under the floor for storage. Kind of like a bass boat idea. 

Any one ever do this or have any cautions, advice or input? :help:

Thanks!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

The slats are a great idea in theory but I can tell you from experience that every time you're out fishing and drop something it falls right between them. :banghead3

I know several guys who have put Rhino liner type bed liner material in their boats and like it.


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a similar setup in a old Lonestar 14'. Worked fine, just have to clean underneath alot because stuff builds up.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I had a nice 16' fishing boat that was nothing fancy, just a basic hull with bench seats. The guy I bought it from had added a center console and it worked out very well. It did have a floor but it was just made up of 2 or 3 2x4's running cross wise across the bottom of the hull. They were trimmed a bit to make them fit fairly close to the shape of the bottom of the hull. In the very lowest point of each, there was a notch to let water flow back to the stern. On top of the 2x4's was a piece of 1/2" plywood. There were two sections of floor like this and it was great. It was very easy to pop them out to clean underneath and drop them back into place. In the bow of the boat, I added some framing and made a casting platform which had a flush mount for a seat and I even added a hatch to access the area underneath to use for storage. It was quick, cheap, and easy to do.

John


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jpollman said:


> I had a nice 16' fishing boat that was nothing fancy, just a basic hull with bench seats. The guy I bought it from had added a center console and it worked out very well. It did have a floor but it was just made up of 2 or 3 2x4's running cross wise across the bottom of the hull. They were trimmed a bit to make them fit fairly close to the shape of the bottom of the hull. In the very lowest point of each, there was a notch to let water flow back to the stern. On top of the 2x4's was a piece of 1/2" plywood. There were two sections of floor like this and it was great. It was very easy to pop them out to clean underneath and drop them back into place. In the bow of the boat, I added some framing and made a casting platform which had a flush mount for a seat and I even added a hatch to access the area underneath to use for storage. It was quick, cheap, and easy to do.
> 
> John


This is the way to do it... I have basically the same set up on my 12' deep V.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Had a floor put into my 14 and it is great, and whatever falls though the cracks can wait until the end of the season when I pick up the sections and wash out the bottom...


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

DO NOT USE TREATED LUMBER, most have a chemical in them that can eat the aluminum on the boat. 

Some are worse than others and each carries a rating on the sticker of the manufacturer that tells you what materials and how corrosive it is for those materials.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Quack Wacker said:


> DO NOT USE TREATED LUMBER, .


Use white oak for the stringers and decking.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I agree with not using treated lumber. The floor in my boat was many years old and I had it for several years. It was just plain untreated 2x4 and exterior grade 1/2" ply. Was still in great shape when I sold it. It held up fine and had no problems. It's a quick, cheap, and easy project to do. It will last for years. There's no need for it to be expected to last for the life of the boat. Mine was just left plain wood and not treated or sealed in any way. It turned a washed out brownish gray but it looked fine.

John


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I never had a floor in any of my boats, even the cruisers.


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

Ryderr said:


> Well, I am a proud owner of a 14' Starcraft Alumn. Deep V Boat. I bought it from an older guy who never used and and it was given to him by the original owner.
> 
> I would like to put a floor in it for stability. I am thinking of avoiding a full floor due to the weight. I want to put slats horizontal across the boat with a 1" gap in between. That way I have a floor, yet its easy to clean and replace when its needed. I would also like to put some compartments under the floor for storage. Kind of like a bass boat idea.
> 
> ...


Yes I've done it to a couple of boars
You will live it
And depending on how far you decide to go it could be comparable to some of the high end bass boats
Good luck


If ya ain't losing lures
Ya ain't fishing


----------



## Ryderr (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I did not know that about the treated wood. Good thing I checked on here because the guys at menards didnt mention it to me when I was figuring the cost. 

I am not worried about loosing stuff through the cracks, I know it will happen, worse case I just pull out a few slats and get it out. 

I am headed out to menards to get the lumber today. We are going to stain the wood I think. Use a sealant to help keep the wood supportive.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Where in the "H" is there a Menards in the Soo?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Menards had Marine Plywood for $45 a 3/4" sheet last month. Maybe it's still reasonable enough.

It's what the pro's use for boat decks.Just seal it with an oil based paint and your GTG.:idea:

That's cheaper than using exterior ply and coating it with resin


----------



## Ryderr (Jul 22, 2010)

Quack Wacker said:


> Where in the "H" is there a Menards in the Soo?


Ha ha there is not. Just moved to Muskegon and havent got around to changing my location yet. Matter of fact...there is nothing in the Soo. I am in culture shock living back down here again. 

Me at menards - :yikes::help::bouncy::woohoo1:- I HAVE OPTIONS!!!!! :lol:

$90, a couple choice words and a few beers and the floor is done. Looks good too. Thanks for the heads up on the treated wood that saved me some $ and some time. Floor is super solid, it will be great for fishing and hunting. 

I am also working on installing some rod racks. For a cheap fishing boat this thing is going to be decked out. Closest thing I will get to a Ranger...probably ever.


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is a link that I found that will answer all your questions and give you endless ideas. 

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Endless ideas is right! Wow!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Check out the Starcraft restoration threads on the iBoats website.

http://forums.iboats.com/Starcraft_Boats?boatid=243


----------

